
Apple shutters reviews of LG Ultrafine 5K display in wake of technical issues - itg
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/5p3srp/apple_shutters_reviews_of_lg_ultrafine_5k_display/
======
itg
There are numerous complaints about the 5k display so Apple removed all the
reviews on the 5k model. You can see below, that the 4k model still has
reviews up.

[http://www.apple.com/shop/product/HKN62LL/A/lg-
ultrafine-5k-...](http://www.apple.com/shop/product/HKN62LL/A/lg-
ultrafine-5k-display)

[http://www.apple.com/shop/product/HKMY2VC/A/lg-
ultrafine-4k-...](http://www.apple.com/shop/product/HKMY2VC/A/lg-
ultrafine-4k-display)

